# 3 day split and cardio



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

i am currently training a 3 day split,

mon - legs

wed - chest and back

fri - shoulders and arms

to gain shape, size and strength. if i do:

10mins incline walk

crunches (on a decline bench) 3 x 25

on a tues, thurs and sat would i be over training? i have a full rest day on a sunday. i just want to sharpen up a little to help look more shapely.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

i am currently doing 3 day weights and 3 seperate cardio days with only Thursdays off

cardio days are not as intense as the weights days

so as long as you're not doing hours and hours of like HIIT i think you should be fine


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

thanks,

does that mean i can progress to a jog while my fitness gets better?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

definately ... as your fitness levels go up you will need to increase intensity to get an effective workout

but dont go all out if you want to keep hold of that muscle!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jog if you wanna bugger your knees and back up..

low impact is the way to go..


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree a 45 minute walk over a 30 minutes jog any day.

You could also try

chest,shoulders and tris

back and biceps

legs

But your split seems fine


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Erol20 said:


> i am currently training a 3 day split,
> 
> mon - legs
> 
> ...


Hi Erol,

mind if i ask what exercises you were doing on this routine - im looking to change mine and yours does look like something id like to adopt..

thanks


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

jakal2001 said:


> Hi Erol,
> 
> mind if i ask what exercises you were doing on this routine - im looking to change mine and yours does look like something id like to adopt..
> 
> thanks


jakal,

ive tweeked my routine slightly now and it looks like this:


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

Mon: Chest and Tri's:

Decline bench (bar)

1 x 10 warm up bar

3 x 12

Peck deck

3 x 12

Inclince press (machine)

3 x 12

Cable cross

3 x 15

Close grip bench press

1 x 20 warm up bar

3 x 12

Skull crushers

3 x 12

Tricep press down

3 x 15 to failure

Wed: Back and Bi's:

Deadlifts

1 x 10 warm up 20kg

3 x 12

Seated row

3 x 12

Lat pulldown

3 x 12

Precher curls

1 x 20 warm up short bar

3 x 12

Bi curls

3 x 12

Hammer cable curls

3 x 15 to failure

Fri: Legs and Shoulders:

Squat

1 x 10 warm up 20kg

3 x 12

Leg extensions

3 x 12

Calf raises

3 x 15 + hold for 3 seconds

Mil press

1 x 10 warm up 10kg

3 x 12

Front delt raises

3 x 12

Rear delt machine

3 x 12

Shrugs

3 x 12


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks ok, maybe too many sets for the smaller muscle groups. I would add Stiff legged deadlift for your hamstrings on leg day.

Cardio 45 mins walk 3 days a week.

Good luck.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree with MM, altho my knowledge of weight training isnt as great as some of the guys on here, IMO there are few more sets on the old bis than id like to do. Thanks though for your routine, I will defo implement that into what i create...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

drop all isolations mate, you have no muscle to shape yet.

you`ll get quicker gains sticking to quality compound exercises and focussing on them.

add 40kg to your squats and or deads over 6 months and you wont have the energy left for leg extensions and the like...

low BF brings out the shape.

isolations correct imbalances competitors need to be aware of..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello Cal.. lol you caught me! I honestly cannot deny I have made some gains from your routine. Do you reckon I should continue doing what Ive been doing, IE,

Monday

Squats

Bench press

lat pulldowns

closegrip bench press

Biceps

Grip

Thursday

Deadlift

Chins

Shoulder press

Dips

Grip

Calves

Cardio anywhere in between, 3-4 days a week around the weights. Say 30-45 min incline walk/rowing machine/heavy bag....

Sorry Erol.. I kinda taken over your thread. ...


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats a good routine.

If you can lift decent weights on these exercises everything will grow.

I always tried to get the 3:4:5 ratio regarding weights for bench, squat and deadlift


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

mightymariner said:


> Thats a good routine.
> 
> If you can lift decent weights on these exercises everything will grow.
> 
> I always tried to get the 3:4:5 ratio regarding weights for bench, squat and deadlift


Is that the ideal MM? If so, my chest is too far ahead (or the rest of me too far behind perhaps). Benching 82.5 so squat should be at 110 & deads at 137.5 but i'm actually at 100 and 105 respectively. Something to aim at though I suppose.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jakal2001 said:


> Hello Cal.. lol you caught me! I honestly cannot deny I have made some gains from your routine. Do you reckon I should continue doing what Ive been doing, IE,
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...


If I was nit-picking i'd drop out either the close-grip bench or dips to avoid working the same part twice in the same wk.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey Sunny,

other than swapping exercises maybe every 3-4 months stick with it dude, why would you change something that works?

i stick with exercises far too long but thats as a result of my fragile body.. and its limitiations.. 

drop those lat pulldowns after chest i dunno why theyre there..

dipping on the second day is kinda wrong too..

as long as training isnt at pb stage dips might be ok to keep tho, but i`d do em on another cycle.

dips are really superior to cgbp as they work more bodyparts, chest,shoulders and back(and abs) but cgbp is superior to all other pure triceps movements as they hit all 3 heads.

so really id be doing bench then dips job done.

howver if only dipped for 2 sets(weighted) i`d possibly do 2 sets of cgbp too..

its all about volume and how many sets are taken to failure.

you dont take all sets to failure when training with same weight each set.. 8)

i see it on her alot(going into rant mode lol)pyramiding sets suppsoedly...

taking each set to approxiamte failure and then adding weight and dropping reps..coincedentally awlays 5kg less usually dropping 2 reps..12x10x8...65x70x75.etc etc..ego lifting just trying to make it sound better than it is.. they never know whetehr they couldve lifted an extra 1.75kg extra cos they dont have the plates.

that lil bit of extra weight is less than a rep..!!!

then you scratch youre heads cos you plateau cos you cant add another 5kg..

that aint a plateau needing a special protein powder or the time to take a PS/PH its time to buy some 0.5kg plates.

if you apply poundage cycling to "manning up" you`ll lift more.

if you think its just a case of manning up and just trying harder you`ll be repeating the mistakes i made...

soz dudes lol..just had to vent...to no-one in particualr lol..:becky::focus:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Exactly, I do 2 sets max to failure with same weight. Aim for 6- 8 reps keep going to failure. If I get 8+ reps next week the weight goes up.

Simples


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cal.. why would you dip straight after benching? Would your triceps not be tired then?

Reason I had dips on day 2 was purely so my tris would be fresh and I could push them as hard as I would when dipping... maybe Im wrong..dunno


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just means you aint strong enuff yet to train chest and tri`s that way.

dont do both tho cos your chest wont recover being trained 2x aweek.

i didnt train back and bi`s for years cos my bi`s were just too knacked after back to do them justice..

i do now tho..its an uncomfortable way to train and i usually avoid discomfort except for my trap bar work.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cal, I've never seen a trap bar...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

ok so dont do bench n dip same day.. dont do them diff days...damn 

when do u think i shud do em

same qu for pulls n curls..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

up to you pull n curl same sesh iuf you feel yourm do the exercise justice..

do cgbp for now(altho i thought you were doing assisted dips? so why cant you do em after bench?)

or then when youre strong enuff pair em up..

you dont have to everything to grow...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you dont have to everything to grow...


I think that sums it up perfectly. When I started my new 2-day split the other night I looked at it at first and thought jeese, there's even less in there than I was doing last week! But it's not about that is it. It's about pushing/pulling those muscles to the extreme - how you ever gonna do that if you include too many exercises?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

yeh i grew out of assisted dips - few months back... my tris have always been stronger than my bis


----------

